# Ha, Gentoo ist langsamer als Debian und sogar Mandrake!

## magir

Ich habe eigentlich immer gedacht, dass ein optimierter gentoo, so zu sagen frisch aus Sourcen gebacken, schneller als binäre Distros sein sollte. Doch dieser Test

http://articles.linmagau.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=227

 zeigt genau das Gegenteil von dem. Hier stellt sich natürlich die Frage, warum? Sind die Tests falsch durchgeführt worden(scheint nicht der Fall zu sein), oder ist die optimierung vom System unter Gentoo einfach schlecht? Kennt einer auch sollche Tests. Oder hat vielleicht einer noch Platz auf der Kiste um Gentoo, Debian und sonst was (SuSE, Mandrake, Red Hat) zu testen. 

Für mich war eigentlich immer die Geschwindigkeit als Hauptargument für Gentoo, alles andere, nur viel schneller, kriegt man auch unter Debian. Da ist die Überlegung nahe zu Debian zu wechseln. Da verbringt man auch nicht so viel Zeit beim kompilieren.

Gruße von Magir!

----------

## andreh

Wer hindert Dich denn zu wechseln? Mach's doch einfach.

----------

## magir

Tolle Antwort,

mich hindert keiner, nur bin ich enttäuscht von Gentoo, denn die Hauptausage ist, mach dir ein schnelles System aus Sourcen. Das ist doch das was auch auf der Gentoo seite gepriesen wird. Performance! 

Wenn aber diese nicht gibt, dann ist doch was schief gelaufen, oder?

----------

## andreh

Wenn die Leute, durch ihre Unwissenheit, falsche CFLAGS benutzen und damit keine Optimierung des Codes veranlassen, dann ist bei ihnen was falsch gelaufen.

----------

## barbar

Ist wirklich ein interessanter Test. Ich verwende auch einen Celeron 2GHz, verwende aber die Pentium4 Option.

Bei den CFLAGS gibts ja immer noch eine Diskussion ob -02 (soll kürzeren Code als -03 erzeugen) oder -03 ("bessere OPtimierung aber längerer Code) besser ist.

Ich würde auch dem Kernel einiges an Aufmerksamkeit widmen. Hier kann wahrscheinlich auch einiges an Geschwindigkeit eingebüßt werden.

Für mich war die Geschwindigkeit auch ein Argument für Gentoo. Mittlerweile sinds aber auch die vielen anderen Möglichkeiten ein System zu optimieren (vorallem die portage, weder rpm noch apt-get sind so komfortabel) und eine wunderbare Community die mich von Gentoo überzeugen.

----------

## gfc

 *magir wrote:*   

> Tolle Antwort,
> 
> mich hindert keiner, nur bin ich enttäuscht von Gentoo, denn die Hauptausage ist, mach dir ein schnelles System aus Sourcen. Das ist doch das was auch auf der Gentoo seite gepriesen wird. Performance! 
> 
> Wenn aber diese nicht gibt, dann ist doch was schief gelaufen, oder?

 

ich traue keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe  :Wink: 

sorry, ich hatte früher 2 Distros nebeneinander und der Unterschied war frappierend.. auf der anderen Seite:

Performance ist wohl ned der alleinige Vorteil von Gentoo.. da wären auch Portage und ein super aufgeräumtes /etc und /usr

----------

## maestro

Debian hat den Vorteil, dass du Packete von vor 2 Jahren auf dem System hast.   :Razz: 

Mal im ernst. Der Vorteil von Gentoo liegt für mich in erster Linie darin, dass man ein sehr aktuelles und wenn man will auch kleines System hat. Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede konnte ich nicht feststellen. Hatte lange Zeit Debian drauf, und das es schneller als Gentoo ist würd ich (subjektiv) jetzt nicht sagen. Debian werkelt zudem auf meinem Server rum, und Fakt ist, dass man mit Debian nicht gerade sehr aktuell ist.

Aber jeder soll die Distri benutzen die er will. Ich bin mit Gentoo zufrieden.

mfg

Michael

----------

## wuschel

Ich denke auch, dass das vor allem Sache der vernünftigen Optimierung ist.

Mit den richtigen für dein System oder sogar speziell für deine CPU eingestellten Compilerflags (-mcpu oder sogar -march in deiner make.conf) sollte dein System sicherlich schneller laufen als mit einem Allerwelts-Kompilat, welches auch noch für den 486er kompatibel sein soll.

Immerhin hat fast jeder Prozessor auch einige bessere/schnellere Befehle mehr als sein Vorgänger. Und diese kannst du eben erst mit den richtigen CFLAGS nutzen.

Ich für meinen Teil sehe gewaltige Unterschiede zwischen meiner letzten SuSE7.3 und Gentoo. Sowohl die Startzeit des Systems als auch der meisten Programme sind deutlich kürzer.

----------

## geta

Was schnell ist, ist auch eine Ansichtssache. Ist für mich schnell, wenn mein Windowmanager möglichst schnell da ist, oder ist für mich schnell, wenn er meine Graphik-Befehle aus einem Rendering-Programm möglichst schnell umsetzt?

Das Problem, das viele Leute bei dem Begriff schnell haben, ist eine Vermischung und Verwischung der Tatsachen. Es muss eben nicht nur bei der Software sondern auch bei der Hardware stimmen (und damit meine ich nicht den GHz-Aufdruck auf dem Prozessor) - das ganze System muss auf den Zweck optimiert sein. Beispiele: File Server sollten eine möglichst optimierte Festplattenstruktur haben, während Spielkonsolen (die ja nichts anders als Computer sind) auf Graphik und Sound optimiert sind.

Und dafür muss man Optimierungs-Arbeit leisten und sich nicht mit dem Standard-Linux zufrieden geben. Das ist ja das tolle an Linux, dass man sowas kann. Aber eben: Ohne Fleiss keinen Preis.

----------

## haarbi

da ich vorher (@Mandrake) nich allzu ausgiebig mit großen datenmengen gearbeitet habe kann ich nicht wirklich sagen ob mein system schneller geworden ist, nur einige Punkte fallen mir auf:

- G startet viel schneller als M

- KDE startet in G gut dreimal so schnell wie in M

- Enemy Territory, obwohl vorkompiliert, läuft gute 10 Frames schneller

Dazu gibt es bei Gentoo noch viele andere Vorteile:

- Die Community

- Sehr sehr sehr gute, eigentlich schon nahezu perfekte Dokumentation

- Optimierungs- / Einstllungsmöglichkeiten (Mein System mach was ich will, und nichts anderes)

- Lernkurve   :Wink:   (Mit Gentoo lernt man in 3 Tagen das was man bei Mandrake nach 2 Monaten nicht weiss)

- Gut aufgeräumte Ordner (auch wenn die Verzeichnisstruktur bei Linux trotzdem alles andere als Innovativ ist)

Ich habe aber auch gemerkt dass GIMP oft ziemlich lange braucht um einige, sogar eigentlich einfache, arbeiten auszuführen. Weiss jedoch nicht wie das in Mandrake gewesen ist...aber starten tut es in Gentoo auf jeden Fall schneller.

Ich würde momentan und wohl auch in ferner Zukunft keinstenfalls auf etwas anderes umsteigen. Auch wenn das D und das M hier und da zwei Sekunden schneller sein sollten (wobei ich mir nur vorstellen kann dass die Einstellungen auf dem gentoo-System etwas verhunzt waren), Portage übertrifft apt-get um weiten, vom rpm ganz zu schweigen, noch dazu kommen andere genannte Vorteile und noch viele viele mehr   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## moe

Wie gfc schon sagt, mit Statistiken kann man jedes Ergebniss erreichen was man will, wenn man sie nur nach seinem Ermessen interpretiert..

Und da die Testbedingungen nicht sonderlich genau beschrieben wurden, ist da an x Punkten gewollt oder ungewollt eine Verfälschung möglich.

Abgesehen davon wurde auch wenig auf die Paketabhängigkeiten eingegangen, Gnumeric und Gimp ist ja noch von nem n Haufen anderen Paketen anhängig, und ich glaube nicht, dass auch diese beim 2ten test auf dieselbe Version synchronisiert wurden..

Ich bin da auch durchaus augeschlossen, aus dem Alter "meine Distrie ist die beste wo gibt" bin ich raus   :Very Happy:  Aber dass MDK schneller als Gentoo sein soll, kann ich mir nichtmal dann vorstellen, wenn beim Gentoo installieren alles falsch gemacht wurde was nur geht.. Bei Debian schon eher, Debian ist nicht schlecht und sicher auch schon aufgrund der Grösse der installierten Pakete gibts da ein grosses Geschwindigkeitpotential, aber wie schon gesagt, Stabilität ist das eine, aber derart veraltete Pakete wie sie in Debian Woody verwendet werden, hat auch seine Nachteile..

Ich denke mal folgendes Testszenario wäre aussagekräftiger:

Von jeder Distrie treten mind. 2 an, und haben ne Woche Zeit auf einem gestellten Rechner (exakt gleiche Ausstattung auch Revisionsnummern) "ihr" Linux zu installieren und optimieren..Danach wird auf den Rechnern ein exakt gleiches Testszenario mehrmals! durchgespielt. Dieses Szenario ist natürlich vorher nicht bekannt..

Man könnte natürlich auch noch den Zweck des rechners vorgeben, also ob Desktop oder Server (für was in dem Fall)..

Gruss Maurice

Edit: OOO selbst kompiliert läuft aber imho wirklich langsamer als ein Binary von MDK, aber das 1.1 ist schon wieder wesentlich schneller..

Bei den 1.0.x Mozilla-Versionen kam es mir auch so vor, als ob sie langsamer als bei MDK laufen würden..

----------

## magir

Also für alle, die es etwas genauer wissen wollen, hier noch ein Test, jetzt von Intel persönlich.

http://developer.intel.com/software/products/compilers/techtopics/compiler_gnu_perf.pdf

Fand ich sehr interessant. 

Folgerung: man benutze pentium4 und etwas Optimierung und sei nur 10% schlechter als icc. Nicht schlecht. Da muss ich wohl aufrüsten   :Laughing: 

Fachliche Komentare dazu?

----------

## geta

Dieser Intel-Test hat mit dem Distro vs. Distro Vergleich nichts zu tun. Das einzige in dem Zusammenhang sind die Flags (bei gentoo sehr gut einstellbar), die unter Umständen die Ausführungszeit extrem verkürzen oder verlängern.

Was das eigentliche Thema "GNU vs. Intel Compiler" betrifft: Vorsicht. Dieser Test stammt aus der Hand von Intel und der Teufel liegt in diesem Detail: "...and internally developed applications." Soso: Applikationen, die das Resultat zugunsten des Intel-Compiler verfälschen?

Wie sagte doch Churchill so schön: "Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast." In dem Zusammenhang nennt man's schlicht und einfach: Marketing 

Gruss, geta

----------

## hulk2nd

ich glaub nicht das da gross was geschönt worden ist. is ja schon seit längerem bekannt das der intel compiler sehr gut sein soll. und abgesehen davon sieht man ja bei den results das der intel compiler 23 - 56% langsamer kompiliert, als der gcc mit den "agressive flags".

übrigens, ich hatte vorher debian und speed mäßig her, macht das einen grossen unterschied zu gentoo. mein optimiertes gentoo system is wirklich merklich schneller im vergleich zu debian. wenn man allerdings für die optimierungen nichts übrig hat, dann würde ich eh jedem empfehlen auf ne andere distro umzusteigen. und so wie's aussieht, haben die leute von dem test auch nich so viel dafür übrig gehabt. ein bissle mehr als "-march=pentium3 -pipe -O3" dürfts schon sein.

grüsse, hulk

----------

## toskala

weissjanich, aber ich hab mit -march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe schon einen extrem merklichen geschwindigkeitsbonus im vergleich zu suse und slackware bemerkt.

ein allgemeiner fehler, warum das system so furchtbar langsam ist, ist oftmals das nicht-starten von udma, nunja, da hilft dann auch die beste optimiererei nix  :Smile: 

slackware, suse und mandrake schalten das automatisch ein, gentoo net - das vergisst man gern   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sirro

oh ist nicht an?

Ist zwar jetzt etwas OT, aber wie geht es an?

```

# hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX

# hdparm -d1 -A1 -m16 -u1 -a64 /dev/hdX
```

So macht man es ja bei der Installation, muss ich das jetzt noch in irgendeine Config bringen, so dass es bei jedem Start ausgeführt wird?

Um nochwas zum Thema beizutragen: Ich habe auch einen deutlichen Unterschied zu SuSE gemerkt, sowohl beim booten (ok der SuSE-Bootvorgang ist ja nicht gerade schlank  :Wink: ), als auch bei X und sogar Opera startet flotter als unter SuSE, weiß der Geier warum.

Also der Performance gewinn ist so groß gewesen, dass es eigentlich keine Einbildung sein kann.

----------

## hulk2nd

```
hdparm -X69 -d1 /dev/hdx
```

für udma 5

dann schreibste das entweder in die local.start rein, oder du machst rc-update add hdparm default und editierst danache die /etc/conf.d/hdparm.conf nach deinen wünschen

----------

## Ragin

Ich hatte vor Gentoo SuSE, Mandrake und RedHat. 

Der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied war auf jeden Fall merklich zu spüren, was auch den Aufwand voll gerechtfertigt hat. 

Bei SuSE hat man auch das Problem, dass sich kaum an irgendwelche Standarts gehalten wird. So sind die einen Konfigs da und die anderen dort und ein paar findet man sogar in /etc... 

Desweiteren bleibt Gentoo schlanker, da es nicht allzuviele "Sinnlosabhängigkeiten" aufweist wie Binary-Distris, die für jede Eventualität alles gleich mit reinpacken müssen. Bei Gentoo werden diese Pakete getrennt in Abhängigkeiten gesetzt. 

Außerdem kann man bei Gentoo schnell auf unzählige Programme zugreifen, die man bei anderen Distris erst mühsam von den einzelnen Seiten raussuchen muss (emerge -s / S ist eine wundervolle Sache) und dann immer wieder auf Abhängigkeiten stößt, die man auch wieder mühsam raussuchen muss.

----------

## andreh

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Bei SuSE hat man auch das Problem, dass sich kaum an irgendwelche Standarts gehalten wird. So sind die einen Konfigs da und die anderen dort und ein paar findet man sogar in /etc...

 

SuSE haelt sich an den Filesystem Hierarchy Standard, was viele andere Distributionen (inkl. Gentoo) nicht tun. Damit waere diese Aussage widerlegt.

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Außerdem kann man bei Gentoo schnell auf unzählige Programme zugreifen, die man bei anderen Distris erst mühsam von den einzelnen Seiten raussuchen muss (emerge -s / S ist eine wundervolle Sache) und dann immer wieder auf Abhängigkeiten stößt, die man auch wieder mühsam raussuchen muss.

 

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie es bei anderen Distributionen aussieht, aber zumindest liefert SuSE eine DVD mit, die mit Sicherheit nicht wenige Programme bereithaelt. Was die Suche und das anzeigen von Abhaengigkeiten angeht, so duerfte eigentlich jede der grossen Distributionen mithalten koennen. Waere mir neu, wenn man sich das nicht alles anzeigen lassen kann.

----------

## magir

Also ich habe meinen Gentoo ganz neu aufgesezt. Weil mir alter nach einem Jahr Erfahrung und viel ausprobieren zu unstabiel war. Gleichzeitig habe ich die neue 1.4 ausprobiert. Mit der alten 1.2 war ich schneller (glaube ich).

Jetzt habe ich ordenlich an Flags gedreht:

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -malign-double -funroll-loops -ffast-math"
```

Wenn das sich nicht sehen lässt! Deutlich merkbar ist aber Festplattenplatz, der frei geworden ist.  (home logs und disfiles) bereits in der Rechnung drin. Ich habe ganze 700 MB mehr jetzt, obwohl ich die gleiche Software inatalliert habe. Ein problem habe ich noch: wenn ich unter X arbeite und gleichzeitig etwas großes "emerge" (z.B: mozilla) kommt es gelegentlich zu abstürzen. Das System bleibt einfach stehen. Das war auch vorher so, also liegt nicht an kompiler Flags.

Na, ja. Sonst läuft!

----------

## Kaervek

 *magir wrote:*   

> Das System bleibt einfach stehen. Das war auch vorher so, also liegt nicht an kompiler Flags. Na, ja. Sonst läuft!

 

Da wuerde ich spontan mal auf Ueberhitzung raten. Ist allerdings wirklich etwas ins blaue geschossen, da ich bisher eigentlich von mysterioesen Hardware Problemen verschon wurde.

[Ok, letzte Woche ist mein Win2000 Rechner am Arbeitsplatz wegen der Hitze auch mal eingfroren *eg*]

Um aufs Ursprungsposting mal zurueck zu kommen, ich finde diese ganze "Hexenjagd" nach den letzten 2% [die keiner spuert] immer etwas uebertrieben. Sicher, wenn jemand Spass daran hat, dann will ich nichts dagegen sagen, aber auf Teufel komm raus und Verdacht hier und da drehen finde ich persoenlich immer etwas nervenaufreibend.

Vorallem da wohl keiner von uns "steriele" Labor Bedingungen hat um zu testen. Und auf den Test der Eingangsurl wuerde ich auch nicht meinen Rechner verwetten.

Was mir bezgl Geschwindigkeit beim Umstieg Redhat -> Gentoo aufgefallen ist, ist dass Gentoo auf meinen Rechner anscheinend etwas schneller bootet. Als wahnsinnig wichtig wuerde ich das aber auch nicht ansehen, viel nerviger finde ich z.B. das Verhalten von Windows2000 mit fortgeschrittenem Alter immer laenger zum booten zu brauchen. Das ist bei Linux zum Glueck nicht der Fall.

Mein System ist ein PIV 2,4, ich nehme da einfach, dass die CPU bei den meisten Aufgaben sowieso schlicht wartet [auch wenn sie langsamer waere]. Daher halte ich die meisten der Optmierungen fuer Augenwischerei [bei modernen CPUs wohlgemerkt, bei aelteren kann es da durchaus Unterschiede geben. Und zwar das eine Applikation statt zu langsam dann vernuenftig Nutzbar ist].

Interessant sind die modernen Befehle der neuen CPUs wohl daher bei Graphikoperationen (Raytracing z.B.), bei Sachen wie Videoschnitt bringt als Gegenbeispiel die dollste Optmierung nichts wenn die Platte zu lahm ist.

Ein schnellerer Compiler ist natuerlich auch nuetzlich, da man dann nicht so lange warten muss. Aber auch da spielt wieder stark die Platte mit rein. Da oft schnell viele kleine Files  gelesen und geschrieben werden muessen.

----------

## Ragin

 *andreh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SuSE haelt sich an den Filesystem Hierarchy Standard, was viele andere Distributionen (inkl. Gentoo) nicht tun. Damit waere diese Aussage widerlegt.
> 
> 

 

Bei der 7.2 weiss ich noch, dass da einige Konfigurationen irgendwo lagen, aber nicht in /etc/...

Gentoo hält das im Gegenzug ein. Auch die meisten Anwendungen (ich kenne nicht alle, aber das, was ich bisher hatte traf darauf zu) liegen da, wie im Standart beschrieben.

 *andreh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie es bei anderen Distributionen aussieht, aber zumindest liefert SuSE eine DVD mit, die mit Sicherheit nicht wenige Programme bereithaelt.

 

Sicher, die DVD enthält viele Programme (um genau zu sein alle von den CDs auf einer DVD, so dass man nicht ständig CDs wechseln muss...), aber an die Fülle von Gentoo kommt auch SuSe mit einer DVD oder 6 (?) CDs nicht ran.

 *andreh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was die Suche und das anzeigen von Abhaengigkeiten angeht, so duerfte eigentlich jede der grossen Distributionen mithalten koennen. Waere mir neu, wenn man sich das nicht alles anzeigen lassen kann.
> 
> 

 

Ich meinte mit der Suche nicht die Abhängigkeiten (das wäre dann -p, nicht -s), sondern die schnelle Suche nach Programmen (ok, auf der DVD gehts mit Sicherheit recht schnell, aber ich habe schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, was zum Beispiel einige Libarys angeht, die ich bei Gentoo sofort gefunden habe).

----------

## Kaervek

 *ragin wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *andreh wrote:*   
> 
> Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie es bei anderen Distributionen aussieht, aber zumindest liefert SuSE eine DVD mit, die mit Sicherheit nicht wenige Programme bereithaelt. 
> ...

 

Dazu sollte man vielleicht noch kurz folgendes anmerken: Eine CD oder DVD ist meistens schon veraltet sobald sie aus dem Presswerk kommt. Ich moechte damit nicht sagen es waere generell schlecht aeltere Versionen zu verwenden. Warum sollte man das auch nicht tun, wenn die Version einwandfrei laeuft. Aber ich denke schon die Aktualitaet und leichte Aktualisierbarkeit ist ein Punkt, der fuer Gentoo spricht.

Zugegen weiss ich nicht, inwiefern sich ein SuSe kostenlos uebers Netz aktualisieren laesst. Bei RedHat geht es (sogar von Version X auf Version Y der ganzen Distribution), daher moechte ich es jetzt bei SuSe nicht ausschliessen.

----------

## andreh

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Bei der 7.2 weiss ich noch, dass da einige Konfigurationen irgendwo lagen, aber nicht in /etc/...
> 
> Gentoo hält das im Gegenzug ein. Auch die meisten Anwendungen (ich kenne nicht alle, aber das, was ich bisher hatte traf darauf zu) liegen da, wie im Standart beschrieben.

 

Der Standard sagt eigentlich, dass optionale Konfigurationsdateien nach /etc/opt/<package> gehoeren.

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Ich meinte mit der Suche nicht die Abhängigkeiten (das wäre dann -p, nicht -s), sondern die schnelle Suche nach Programmen (ok, auf der DVD gehts mit Sicherheit recht schnell, aber ich habe schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, was zum Beispiel einige Libarys angeht, die ich bei Gentoo sofort gefunden habe).

 

Ich schrieb auch nicht, dass ich mit der Suche die Abhaengigkeiten meinte. Und fuer deine nicht vorhandene Flexibilitaet, bei der Namensgebung bestimmter Libraries, kann selbst eine SuSE nichts. ;-)

----------

## Ragin

 *andreh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Standard sagt eigentlich, dass optionale Konfigurationsdateien nach /etc/opt/<package> gehoeren.
> 
> 

 

Finde ich die Configs aber weit entfernt von /etc/...  (z.Bsp. in /usr/local/...irgendwo), ist der Standart nicht erfüllt....

 *andreh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich schrieb auch nicht, dass ich mit der Suche die Abhaengigkeiten meinte. Und fuer deine nicht vorhandene Flexibilitaet, bei der Namensgebung bestimmter Libraries, kann selbst eine SuSE nichts. 

 

Es geht nicht um die Flexibilität der Namensgebung, sondern darum, dass man bei Gentoo teilweise einige Libarys mehr dabei hat, als bei SuSe. Somit erspart man sich oft das sinnlose suchen nach irgendwelchen Dateien.

Wobei wir langsam weit vom Thema abweichen. Man sollte am besten mal beide Distris in der aktuellen Version vergleichen und schauen, wer die Standarts am ehesten einhält...

----------

## mec

Hi,

also ich kann die Meinung nicht teilen...

GENTOO ist schnell!!!

Wir haben in der Firma wo ich arbeite Lasttests mit Lastgeneratoren tagelang auf Suse, Gentoo, Debian, RedHat und Windoof auf den gleichen Blechen gefahren. 

Ergebnis war, dass Gentoo und Debian nahezu gleich schnell waren. Alle anderen kann man getrost vergessen.

Auch persönlich habe ich die Performanceunterschiede durch meine Distrierfahrungen gemerkt. Also Mandrake ist fast so schlimm wie Suse. RedHat geht und Debian und Gentoo sind ohnehin das LINUXsystem. "Meiner Meinung nach."

Es kann sicherlich an den Flags liegen, aber die Standardeinstellungen des GCC langen aus um isch mit der Performance von anderen Distri's abzusetzen.

cu

Michi

----------

## daemonb

Ok, es ist wahr, SUSE hält sich mehr an den Standard, habe da mal nen artikel drüber gelesen..., aber das ist mir nicht so wichtig...

Hatte heute probiert unter einer SUSE 8.0 den neuesten fwbuilder zu installieren, es lief darauf hinaus, dass er RPM von dem neuesten gcc bis zur letzten library ersetzen wollte, ich hätte jedes rpm paket laden müssen, checken ob die abhängigkeiten stimmen und dann mit dem nächsten weitermachen. Habe nach 2 Stunden entnervt aufgegeben, weil das ein Fass ohne boden war.

Bei gentoo hingegen:

emerge fwbuilder und der rest geht automatisch, kann ne pause machen......

Aber das Problem ist, in meiner Firma wird größtenteils SUSE eingesetzt, wenn ich da groß anfange server umzustellen, habe ich gleich ein paar leute am Hals :-'(

Naja bis denne

DaemonB

----------

